# Country Loaf



## bregent (Apr 12, 2020)

Country loaf with whole wheat and rye, and corn chowder on a cool foggy day.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 13, 2020)

Great looking chowder and loaf.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 13, 2020)

Beautiful, that's what I call comfort food! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh Man---I could use some of that Chowder & Bread right now!!!
Nice Job!
Like.
Your Title had me fooled---I thought you were talking about me *"Country Loaf"*---That Fits me Fine, lately!!!

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 13, 2020)

Beautiful loaf of bread! Any chance you can share your recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2020)

That is a fine looking loaf of bread!
Love all the nooks and cranny’s!
Al


----------



## bregent (Apr 13, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Beautiful loaf of bread! Any chance you can share your recipe?



Thanks. The formula is based on Tartine's country bread. I've been making bread for 30+ years and these are the easiest, most foolproof loaves I've ever made. Here's the one I used yesterday for a single loaf. I use Grain Craft's Power Flour,

Water (80F): 350g
Leaven: 100g
Bread Flour: 375g  (75%)
Wheat Flour: 100g (20%)
Rye Flour: 25 (5%)
Salt: 10

You can read about the original formula and workflow here.





						Tartine
					

Tartine is a thoughtful expression of modern craft through good food and warm experiences. We are a product of our communities and our friends.




					tartinebakery.com
				




And here's a great video from Tartine's found that shows the process.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks, bregent. I really appreciate this.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 13, 2020)

That’s a great looking loaf of bread.


----------

